# Grass livery in Aberdeen? Can't find any contact info!



## ErinSamson (21 March 2013)

I am desperately looking for grass livery for my cob. He is currently just outside of Dyce but this is too far away at the moment. I live in Bucksburn, but would be looking for somewhere around here or Kingswells/Cults/Countesswells area as this is near where I am at Uni (Garthdee) and work (Mannofield). I would prefer a smaller inexpencive yard as I am just a student and I'm not looking for anything fancy. I have heard of a few smaller ones such as Hillhead and Mains of Countesswells but can't find any contact information for them, if anyone could help me out with numbers/emails etc that would be great. 

Thank you


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (22 March 2013)

I cant find any either from my searching , just wanted to reassure you folks arent ignoring your post, we just arent finding the info, hopefully this Bump will get you the info you need!


----------



## ErinSamson (22 March 2013)

I wasn't very hopeful since I know how difficult it is but thanks anyway!


----------



## Spook (22 March 2013)

Probably not much help just now but for next winter how about approachig a local farmer with barley stubbles, they are great for over wintering on, of course it does mean you'd have to orgaise any feed/hay yourself though.

We do grass livery at Insch with 24/7 turnout but have been inundated in the last couple of months with enquiries and we're not taking any more on anyway. I assume the livery charges are going up and folk are looking for a bit cheaper way to keep their horses. OH said just this week that he'd have to increase our charges next winter.


----------



## brucea (22 March 2013)

Try Oldfold


----------



## Daytona (23 March 2013)

Newton farm is nice, the man is called Sandy - call him on

07788 560499

Great hacking, near hayfield so can use indoor school

It has a flood lite new outdoor school

Cost per £85 month for grass livery.  It's in countess wells road.


----------



## spookypony (24 March 2013)

Try Hillhead, also very close to the place Ludoctro mentioned. 01224 869873.


----------



## LR2904 (14 April 2013)

Thinking about starting a livery yard between kintore and Inverurie, would this be of interest to anyone? If so please pm me with details of what facilities you would like and also what kinda price? Also would you require full, part or DIY?


----------



## Aimee_ilovehorsesx (3 February 2014)

LeanneR..
----------------
Are you still thinking of setting up a livery yard between kintore and inverurie? 
I'm looking for livery in these areas!


----------

